# Elektronikas pamati >  AVR (mikrokontrolieru) iesācēja jautājumi

## Tvinky

Sveicināti visapkārt!

Vēlos iegūt zināšanas par AVR. Esmu mazliet pastudējis šo forumu, lasu vis visādu literatūru un man ir uzradušies pāris jautājumi. Aiziet:


1. Lasot šo rakstu: http://www.ladyada.net/library/avrdevtu ... mming.html mana izvēle krīt uz ATtiny2313. Par laimi esmu atradis tiešu šādu AVR mikrokontrolieri Jūsu LV veikaliņā: http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=73-646-56 bet šeit rodas pirmais jautājums. Kāda ir atšķirība starp:  ATtiny2313-20PU un ATtiny2313-20SU? (Sekojot iepriekšnorādītajai ladyada mājaslapas pamācībai, es visticamāk izvēlētos tādu kā tur: ATtiny2313-20PU, vienīgi priekš sevis gribētu noskaidrot, kāda ir to divi atšķirība).


 VS 
2. Pieņemsim, ka uz manu pirmo jautājumu ir atbildējuši, vai arī netiek atbildēts un es izvēlos to pašu "čipu" ATtiny2313-20PU, kas ir minēts ladyada mājaslapas piemērā. Man ir nepieciešams programmētājs kurš tiek pieslēgts caur USB, ar kuru, es varētu iešūt/ierakstīt (ganjau sapratāt) savu programmu tajā iekšā. Tātad lasu šeit: http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article ... rgetboards un rodas kārtējais jautājums. Kāda ir īsti atšķirība starp "6-pin" un "10-pin" ISP konektoru? (Kādas ir atšķirības un vai ar 6pin var izdarīt visu to pašu, ko ar 10pin).

 VS 
3. Trešais jautājums, principā ir otrā jautājuma apakšjautājums. Šķie, ka esmu atradis (kārtējo reizi ELFA veikaliņā) 6pin programmētāju: http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=73-680-04 . Bet to otru, kurš tika pieminēts evilmadscientist.com nevaru atrast ;( Nezinot īsti atšķirību starp 6-pin un 10-pin, bet cerot, ka drīz uzzināšu, ja kāds atbildēs uz 2 jautājumu. Tā vai savādāk es laikam labāk izvēlētos to otru programmētāju, jeb "USBtinyISP AVR Programmer" (cik lasīju, šis no USB tālāk var padot elektrību uz pašu plati/čipu un tādējādi testēšana notiktu ātrāk, nekā lietojot "Atmel ATAVRISP2 USB programmator" un pēc tam likt vēl pašam batareju klāt. Jautājumi sekojoš: Kuru Jūs ieteiktu labāk izvēlēties? Vai LV var kaut kur iegādāties "USBtinyISP AVR Programmer"? Ja tomēr LV nevar nopirkt, un jāpērk no turienes pa tiešo - vai tā programmētāja salikšana būtu grūts darbs priekš cilvēka, kas to iepriekš vispār nav darījis? (Sanāca mazliet vairāk par vienu jautājumu)


4. Nezinot īsti kādas ir atbildes uz iepriekšējiem, nevaru īsti noformulēt nākamo. Pacentīšos noformulēt uz kārtējo "pieņemsim ka". Tātad pieņemsim, ka esmu iegādājies:
*) ATtiny2313-20PU
*) USBtinyISP AVR Programmer (saliktu, vai pats kaut kā salicis)
Un rodas nākošais jautājums. Tagad man ir čips, programmētājs, bet vajag izveidot to platīti, kur es varu to čipu piespraust. Skatoties šeit: http://www.ladyada.net/library/avrdevtu ... mming.html tiek izmantots 6-pin standarts (kaut gan pagaidām vēl nezinu viņu atšķirību), pieņemsim, ka vēlos izveidot tādu pašu. Kur var iegādāties to dzelteno plastmasas "dēli" un kā viņš īsti saucas? Vai būs diezgan vienkārši pašam salikt to visu kopā, lai nekas nenosvilst?

*Ceru uz Jūsu atsauksmi un palīdzību.* Ceru, ka esmu noformulējis savus jautājumus skaidrā valodā un sagiadīšu kādas atbildes. *Paldies jau iepriekš.*

P.S Esmu iegādājies lodāmuru, 9v duracel batareju, diodes un alvu. (Kas vel varētu būt nepieciešams paralēli tam, kas minēts jautājumos augstāk?)

----------


## zzz

Kāda ir atšķirība starp: ATtiny2313-20PU un ATtiny2313-20SU?

Korpusaa, PU - DIP, SU -SOIC. Iesaaceejam uzreiz kjerties pie smalkaaakajiem korpusiem nebuus ieteicams, liidz ar to DIP.

Kāda ir īsti atšķirība starp "6-pin" un "10-pin" ISP konektoru? 

Nekaadas buutiskas. 6 pin vienkaarshi ir atmesti liekie zemesvadi, funkcionaali abi ir pilniigi vienaadi.

Dzelteno deeli sauc par maketplati. Taapat viegli nopeerkama elektronikas bodees, tikai visdriizaak nebuus tik dzeltena kaa bildee vai vispaar nebuus dzeltena.

----------


## kabis

Mikrokontroliera programmatoru vari mēģināt uztaisīt šito: http://www.ladyada.net/make/usbtinyisp/ Pats gan neesmu to mēģinājis, bet domāju, ka visam jābūt ok. Vienīgi tev vajadzēs sameklēt kādu, kas to ATTINY2313 (priekš programmatora) tev ieprogrammē. Pats lietoju usbasp programmatoru. Ja datoram ir COM vai LPT ports, tad programmatora izmaksas būs vēl lētākas, un tas būs arī krietni vienkāršāks.

Par diodēm: ar alvu, bateriju un diodēm būs par maz. Vajadzēs vēl rezistorus un nelielas zināšanas.Meklē te: http://www.argus.lv/downloads/diodes.pdf

----------


## Andrejs

Ja vel neesi iemācijies lodēt, tad sākumam labāk paņem _breadboard_, t.i. maketplati kurā detaļas ir iespraužamas. Piemēram šādu:  http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=SD24N
Platīte ir daudzkārt izmantojama. Varēsi viegli un ātri modificēt sākotnējos "izstrādājumus". Kad būs kautkas ko vērts uztaisīt  lietošnai uz ilgāku laiku, tad sāc lodēt   ::

----------


## Tvinky

Paldies visiem par atbildēm. 

Kā tas ir: 



> Vienīgi tev vajadzēs sameklēt kādu, kas to ATTINY2313 (priekš programmatora) tev ieprogrammē.


 Vaitad ja būs ATTINY2313 + USB programmators + tā mazā platīte (kuru laikam pašam jāsataisa), kurā sprauž ATTINY2313 - nevarēšu uzlikt nepieciešamo programmu uz Win/Linux vai OS X un sākt pats pāršūt/programmēt tos čipus? Kas tur vēl ir jāieprogrammē tad tajā ATTINY2313? 

P.S Par to, ka ir arī programmatori priekš COM un LPT portiem zinu, bet vēlos tieši USB (kaut arī viņš ir dārgāks). Pagaidām mazliet atbaida 2 lietas:
1) Ja programmatoru nevar nopirkt vienā vesalā un tas ir jāsaliek no gatava kit, jeb vispār no nulles.
2) Tā platīte, uz kuras uzliek 6pin konektoru un to ligzdu priekš ATTINY2313 arī laikam pašam jātaisa.
Gribās vismaz no sākuma pamēģināt, kad ir pieejams programmators, čips un kur ielikt čipu. Tb ātrāk mikrokontroliera programmēšanas ķerties klāt.

P.S.S Aizmirsu pierakstīt, ka rezistori arī ir - un pamazām tās zināšanas sāku ievākt. Esmu vairāk uz programmēšanu, nevis hardware pusi  ::  Būs arī jāpaņem to breadboard. Paldies vēlreiz!!!

----------


## kabis

Ir tā, ka tam usb programmatoram vajadzīgs ir jau ieprogrammēts mikrokontrolieris, lai tas programmators vispār darbotos. Tad ar tādu usb programmatoru vari programmēt citus mikrokontrolierus. Sanāk tā, ka tu nevari ieprogrammēt mikrokontrolieri, to pa taisno pieslēdzot pie usb port. Tajā manis norādītajā linkā programmatorā tiek izmantots tieši tas pats mikrokontrolieris, kādu tu esi izvēlējies. Rezultātā tev vajadzēs 2 gabalus attiny2313. Vienu priekš programmatora, un otru, ar kuru varēsi eksperimentēt.  Angliski šitā lieta saucās "chicken and egg problem".

Ja izmantosi breadborad, tad visdrīzāk tā mazā platīte nebūs jātaisa, bet programmatoram platīte gan noderētu.

----------


## sharps

> Kāda ir īsti atšķirība starp "6-pin" un "10-pin" ISP konektoru? 
> 
> Nekaadas buutiskas. 6 pin vienkaarshi ir atmesti liekie zemesvadi, funkcionaali abi ir pilniigi vienaadi.


 Atshkjiriba ir signaalu kvalitaatee. Shleifee katrs otrais vads ir GND, kas kalpo kaa ekraans visiem blakus esoshiem signaaliem. Esmu saskaaries ar to pie J-TAG. Ja netiek lietots kabelis kuraa katrs otrais ir GND, tad chipa programmeeshanaa sanaak diezgan daudz gljuku. Noekraneejot shaadaa veidaa katru signaalu programmeeshana var notikt bez kljuudaam. IIsaak sakot signaalu formu stabilitaati mees pasaragaajam no aareejiem trauceejumu avotiem. Protams var izmantot shauro shleifi, bet leenaa garaa apaugot projektinjam ar perifeerijaam (dazhaadi impulsu baroklji, PWM utt) to daljas atstaas ietekmi uz programmeeshanas signaalu formu, kaa rezultaataa programmeeshanas softs izmeiis pazinjojumu ka chips nav ieprogrammeejies korekti. Taapeec no savas puses viennoziimiigi ieteiktu 10 pinu konektoru lietot.

----------


## zzz

Nu es ar jau visumaa ieteiktu 10 pinus lietot, tachu iesaaceejam un uz nieka 2313 tas ir sameera smagi nesvariigi.

Pie oficiaalajiem kabelja garumiem un adekvata programmatora visam ir jaashujaas uz uraa gan pie 6, gan pie 10 piniem.

----------


## Tvinky

Ja es izvēlēšos šo http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=73-680-04 programmētāju, tad nekā vairāk tur nebūs jāpārprogrammē, vai ne? Jo cik skatos, pie atbalstītajiem ir mans izvēlētais: ATtiny2313. 

Tad man atliek tikai to platīti, uz kuras vajag 6-pin ligzdu un to, kur pašu ATtiny2313 iespraust. (Par to man tā miglaini, varbūt kāds var vairāk pastāstīt par šo: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1174/543 ... 146a_m.jpg - pašam būs jāizviedo? Ja pašam jāizveido, tad kur var nopirkt nepieciešamās detaļas/daļas?)

----------


## sharps

> Nu es ar jau visumaa ieteiktu 10 pinus lietot, tachu iesaaceejam un uz nieka 2313 tas ir sameera smagi nesvariigi.
> 
> Pie oficiaalajiem kabelja garumiem un adekvata programmatora visam ir jaashujaas uz uraa gan pie 6, gan pie 10 piniem.


 
nesaki ne pieci. ja buus blakaam kaads impulsnieks, tad gljuki var uzpledeet. man shitaa ir gadiijies, ka nevar saprast kaapeec nevar saprogrammeet. tad izraadaas ka izsleedzot blakus istabaa impulsu barokli saprogrammeet var tiiri ok.

----------


## deivs001

Man jau liekas, ka ir labāks veids kā iznīcināt tādu naudas summu.   ::  
Bet runājot par to vai tev vajag tās platītes vai nē ir jāskatās uz to vai programmators ir ISP (in system programmators) vai nav. Ja ir, tad tev atliek jau gatavajā shēmā atvēlēt vietu kur piespraust šos programmatora 6 vai 10 pinus, ja neatbalsta ISP, tad vajag to platīti kurā iespraust čipu. Detaļas ir parastākās un atrodamas tajā pašā elfa.lv vai jebkurā cita veikalā. Dārgākais no tā pasākuma būs maketplate, dzeltenais dēlītis.
Ja kaut ko nepareizi izskaidroju, labojat!

----------


## zzz

Pie pasha sataisiitiem trauceejumiem tak nav vainiigs ne 6 pinu sokets, ne programmators. Taa var nonaakt pie taa ka iesleegtaa Teslas spolee arii vareetu buut sameeraa gruuti kontroleri ieshuut.

----------


## sharps

> Pie pasha sataisiitiem trauceejumiem tak nav vainiigs ne 6 pinu sokets, ne programmators. Taa var nonaakt pie taa ka iesleegtaa Teslas spolee arii vareetu buut sameeraa gruuti kontroleri ieshuut.


 taadi trauceejumi var rasties no blakus straadaajosha nekvalitatiiva impulsu baroshanas bloka, kas izstaro apkaarteejaa telpaa elektromag viljnjus. naacies speciaali arii veikt taadus testus, lai elektroniku padaiitu noturiigu pret apkaarteejiem signaaliem.

----------


## zzz

Var, var rasties. Tikai laikam tachu piekritiisi, ka impulsu baroklis, kursh no blakus istabas speej ietekmeet ciparu elektroniku, nav iisti normaala paraadiiba, un  kauch kas ieksh aparatuuras trauceejumnoturiibas arii nav bijis iisti kosher kaartiibaa ja taa notiekaas (prastajos programmatoros meedz ietaupiit rezistorus, kuri pienaaktos). Ietraapiit variantaa ka 10 pin sokets veel straadaa, bet 6 pin vairs nee - nu nez, man taa neliekas iipashi draudosha paraadiiba.

Pie galiigaakajaam ziepeem industriaala liimenja trauceejumu situaacija var tak veel noekraneet programmeetaaja kabeli, tas taa ekstreemistiem.

----------


## Vinchi

Es izmantoju 6pinu AVRISP mkII programmējamo shēmu parasti baroju no maza impulsu barošanas bloka vēl ne reizi nav gadījies ka rastos kāda kļūda programmējot.

 Varbūt problēma ir ja uzliek augstāklu programmatora frekvenci? Pašlaik esmu uzlicis 6.48 kHz.

Cik esmu dzirdējis viss lielākos traucējumus tīklā var iedot frekvenču regulātori, tad pat samērā lielā attālumā nav iespējams izmantot parastās dīcknaibles.

----------


## sharps

piekriitu tev zzz man jau arii taa neliktos tik briesmiiga paraadiiba, bet jaunais censonis saskaroties ar taadu probleemu var nesaprast kaadeelj taa un atmest visam ar roku.
protams trokshnjojosh baroklis nav diez ko laba paraadiiba, bet ar to tomeer zinaamos briizhos jaareekjinaas.

----------


## sharps

> Es izmantoju 6pinu AVRISP mkII programmējamo shēmu parasti baroju no maza impulsu barošanas bloka vēl ne reizi nav gadījies ka rastos kāda kļūda programmējot.
> 
>  Varbūt problēma ir ja uzliek augstāklu programmatora frekvenci? Pašlaik esmu uzlicis 6.48 kHz.
> 
> Cik esmu dzirdējis viss lielākos traucējumus tīklā var iedot frekvenču regulātori, tad pat samērā lielā attālumā nav iespējams izmantot parastās dīcknaibles.


 Frekvenchniekiem jau ir iebuuveeti harmoniku filtri. tomeer kaut kas jau vienmeer tiek tiiklaa.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pilnam komplektam te jābūt arī normāla impulsu, neimpulsu un bateriju  ::  barokļa shēmai. Nu tā, lai izslēgtu TĀS kļūdas.

----------


## Epis

Tvinky esi dzirdējis par tādu Arduino ? ja nē tad tas tagat itkā esot baigi populārs softs un tur ir tā, ka aizej un Argusā nopērc kādu no lētākajām Arduino (AVR čipu) platēm (ar USB) un piespraud pie kompja un sāc kodēt, nekādas lodēšanas, mocīšanās ar programmeriem, vari uzreiz sākt kodēt viņu jaunajā vieglajā kodēšanas kautkādā hibrīd valodā. un ka redzēsi kā spīd lampiņas, darbojās MCU tad ja gribās kautko vairāk ņem un lodē pats, un izmanto ražotāju programmas kā AVR studio4 un standart C, asm valodas  :: .

Es vispār tagat sapratu kādēļ visi grib uzreiz tā ķerties klāt MCU un tieši tai kodēšanai, izlaižot elektronikas pamatus,tranzistorus,loģikas,opampus utt.. ?? 
Atbilde ļoti vienkāršā, iesācējs grib redzēt kā tas MCU strādā, kā izpilda viņa sakodētās pavēles,komandas, un vai tie nav tikai utopiski sapņi, un ja viss izdodās tad, ja tas aizrauj,iepatīkās, notiek dziļāka izpētē, un arī aizies līdz šādu elektronisko pamatu apgūšanas, "Kā uzlodēt un piestartēt MCU čipu"  un es pats laikam ka arī esu šādam ačgārnam mācību procesam cauri izgājis, bet ja sāk ar to Arduino tad tas ir vēl ačgārnāks, bet tas vienalga no kuras vietas sāk kautko mācīties galvenais ir lai rodās tā intrese,motivācija, un kaifs no tā ka kautko uztaisi un ka tas arī strādā, un tad arī gribās visu citu apgūt un iemācīties.

----------


## GuntisK

Ir dīvaini dzirdēt šādus ARDUINO slavināšanas textus no cilvēka, kas pavisam nesen to kritizēja...    ::

----------


## Epis

es tās savas domas mainīju tādēļ ka nejau visiem ir tāda pacietība rakties cauri visam no 0 un lodēt programmeri, tad čakarēties ar MCU piešķilšanu un daudzi pusceļā atmet ar roku un nodomā ka tas viņiem nav pa spēkam, un tad šada vienkārša Plug and Play plate varētu dot kautkādu pārliecību (kaut arī iluzionu) par savām spējām, un vēlāk augot pārliecībai par spējām sāks domāt par nopietnām lielāka izmēra projektiem un tad būs jāiet šis atpakaļgaitas ceļš uz pamatiem. 

vispār būtu intresanti redzēt kā kāds, kas neko nerubī, apgūtu to arduino un tad mēģinātu kautko nopietnu uz tā uztaisīt, un tad varētu novērot šo te atpakaļ gaitu  :: .

----------


## dmd

es savulaik biju uztaisjis testa platīti kā reizi priekš attiny2313 - 8 ledi, divas pogas interraptiem ar  rezistoriem (neatceros tieši - pull up vai pull down un reset poga ar rezistoru. pamēģināšu sameklēt eagle failu.

----------


## Helis

Twinky es tev pēc savas pieredzes ieteiktu labāk no sākuma nenožēlot naudu un nopirkt jau gatavu programmatoru, nevis pašam kautko meistarot augšā. Pats arī domāju no sākuma uztaisīt AVR programmeri nevis pirkt, jo tā sanāk lētāk. Bet nu tā līdz šim vēl neesmu viņu dabūjis pie dzīvības. Itkā visu salodēju uz paša kodinātas plates, dabūju kas ieprogramē kontrolieri, bet kad visu salieku kopā un piespraužu klāt kontrolieri, ko vēlos programēt, tā softs uzreiz viņu neatrada. Bļaustijās ka neesot nekā pieslēgts. Tā nu mocījos, pārbaudīju visus vada slēgumus, pārbaudīju vai nav īsais starp celieņiem. Nekāda rezultāta.  ::  Starp citu tas programmators, ko mēģināju uztaisīt bija usbasp.

----------


## karloslv

katram savs - nu nevajag pašā sākumā šaut uz aklo tumsā un taisīt visu uz kodinātas plates u.t.t., ja nav pietiekami daudz pieredzes. tāpēc ir vērtīgi maketēt, jo ne vienmēr viss strādā no pirmā rāviena pat ar to lielo pieredzi. uztaisīt uzreiz smalki un aplauzties, tā ir garantija, ka pēc tam ilgi vairs neko negribēsies taisīt. tad jau labāk lai ļaudis paķēpājas ar vadiņiem gaisā un aukstajiem lodējumiem, vismaz gūst pieredzi.

----------


## stas2k

Rekomendēju usbtinyISP. Pats pirku kita veidā, bet internetā parādījās layouts vienslāņu versijai mājas kodināšanai. http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2008/11/24 ... sbtinyisp/ Ja tev vajadzēs ieprogrammēt ATTINY2313, varēsim sarunāt. Programators strādā gan Linuxā, gan Windows. Teoretiski var arī uz breadboarda izveidot, bet ja negribās čakarēties vari no Ladyada nopirkt. Viņas veikalā var daudz ko interesenatu eketronikas iesācējiem atrast.  ::

----------


## Epis

Vispār parastais iesācēju klupšanas akmenis tad kad uzlodētais nestrādā ir tas ka mēģina ar parasto testeri ilgi un dikti testēt,zvanīt tos kontaktus, un it sevišķi šādiem programmeriem, reāli pēc savas pieredzes (pavisam esu uzlodējis 4 LTP porta programmerus (PIC, AVR,altera,Lattice)) ir jāņem oscils un jāskatās kas tad notiek ar tiem programmera signāliem, kad viņi iet cauri tiem buffera čipiem, vai rezistoriem līdz pat paša programmējamā čipa kājai, bieži vien lodējot tos programmerus nācās cīnīties tieši ar sliktas kvalitātes signālu (pārāk švaks, gļukaiins), sūdīgu kontaktu,utt, un tikai ar oscilu tad arī var redzēt kas tad tur īsti ir pa vainu, un kā to novērst (pārlodēt, pielodēt pullUp, pulldown,vai ielkt vidū kādu rezistoru), bet tā ar testeri pārbaudot vai kontakts ir,vai nav neko noteikt nevar..

un ar USB programmeriem, tur visa tā lieta noteikti ir daudz, daudz sarežģītāka nekā LTP porta.

----------


## jeecha

Pa cik tipiskam iesaaceejam labi ja buus kaartiigs testeris, par osciloskopu nemaz nerunaajot. Tipisks iesaaceejs visdriizaak arii pavisam vienkaarsha LPT programmera gadiijumaa iespeejams pilniibaa nesapratiis kaa tad vinjam iisti ir jaastraadaa, taadeelj arii izzvaniishana ar oscilu var nepaliidzeet. Taapat tipiskam iesaaceejam ljoti iespeejams nebuus uzreiz skaidrs vai nedarbojas vinja salodeetaa sheema vai arii vienkaarshi PC softs ir nepareizi sakonfigureets, draiveri nepareizie panjemti, BIOSaa paraleelais ports korekti iekonfigureets utt utjp.

Taadeelj lai no visaam shiim potenciaalajaam probleemaam, kuras var izveersties nenormaalaa laika (deelj ciinjas ar veejdzirnavaam) un naudas (nosvilinaatas detaljas, trolejbusa biljetes liidz Argusam/Elfai peec jaunaam detaljaam utml), izvairiitos - silti iesaku - patiesam iesaaceejam nekaadaa gadiijumaa nevajadzeetu saakt ar programmera lodeeshanu. Vienkaarshi vaig nopirkt gatavu programmeri (prieksh PIC iesaku kaadu PicKit2 klonu no eBay) un varbuut arii kaadu leetu "development board" (eBay arii ar shiem ir PILNS). Varbuut tas kopsummaa sanaaks nedaudz daargaak (kautgan neveiksmju gadiijumaa tas var sanaakt arii leetaak) toties iesaaceejs varees uzreiz kjerties kautkaadu kodu parakstiit, lampinjas pamidzhinaat. Un tad jau veelaak kad ir skaidrs kas un kaa darbojas var saakt niekoties ar savaam plateem, saviem programmeriem un sazin ko veel.

----------


## zzz

> Vispār parastais iesācēju klupšanas akmenis tad kad uzlodētais nestrādā ir tas ka mēģina ar parasto testeri ilgi un dikti testēt,zvanīt tos kontaktus, un it sevišķi šādiem programmeriem, reāli pēc savas pieredzes (pavisam esu uzlodējis 4 LTP porta programmerus (PIC, AVR,altera,Lattice)) ir jāņem oscils un jāskatās kas tad notiek ar tiem programmera signāliem, kad viņi iet cauri tiem buffera čipiem, vai rezistoriem līdz pat paša programmējamā čipa kājai, bieži vien lodējot tos programmerus nācās cīnīties tieši ar sliktas kvalitātes signālu (pārāk švaks, gļukaiins), sūdīgu kontaktu,utt, un tikai ar oscilu tad arī var redzēt kas tad tur īsti ir pa vainu, un kā to novērst (pārlodēt, pielodēt pullUp, pulldown,vai ielkt vidū kādu rezistoru), bet tā ar testeri pārbaudot vai kontakts ir,vai nav neko noteikt nevar..


 epi beerninj, cik nu atceros tavu forumaa aprakstiito vareno ciinju ar vienu no programmeriem, tu tur biji iekuulies parastaa probleeminjaa ar pullupa pretestiibu, un lai tiktu galaa ar to, oscilograafs nahren nafig nav vajadziigs, pilniigi pietiek ar testeri voltmetra rezhiimaa un sajeegu to lietot (plus, dabiski, LPT bitu paraustiishanas programma). Taa kaa nevajag pasacinjas staastiit te. Tavas eliitaas lodeeshanas prasmes un suudiigie kontakti taa rezultaataa ir atseviskjas dabas jautaajums. 

Iesaaceejs gan shaadas lietinjas tipiski nezin, taapec, yup, kaut kas vairaak vai mazaak gatavs, pavisam iesaaceejam pavisam iesaakshanai buus ieteicamaak.

----------


## Delfins

Lai izzvanītu LPT/raustīšanas softu nevajag jau arī testeri - rezistors + LED  :: 
tā es veiksmīgi esmu pieslēdzis grafisko LCD un uzrakstījis draiveri.

Gatavs programmētājs nemaksā daudz. Tas pat izmaksās krietni lētāk, nekā lodēs pats un čakarēsies (vajag nopirkt labu lodāmuru, detaļas, labu PCB, kontaktus).
Padsmit Ls eBay un gatavs visām mazām megām (usbASP), toties 100% drošs pasākums

----------


## Epis

atceros kā pats pirms pāris gadiem kad nebīj oscila mocījos ar to testeri, un mēģināju sev ieskaidrot ka oscilu man nevaig, un tā čakarējos, čakarējos kamēr vairs nekā nesapratu un kā nekas negāja tā arī negāja, un tad nopirku savu 1Msps USB oscilu un ar pāris provēm testiem, viss palika skaidrs, un tagat arī ja ir kāda problēma vispirms ar testeri pārbauda uz ātro vadus, vai viss salodēts nav rupju kļūdu, un ja tas nelīdz tad jāņem ir vien oscils, nekādas Led diodes, rezistori un citi devaisi nelīdz, tā drīzāk ir sevis mānīšana ka ar kautkādu diodi var kautko noteikt.

lodējot MCU un citas digitālās, analogās shēmas oscils ir tik pat svarīgs kā testeris, proti pirmās nepieciešamības instruments.

un es visas savas shēmas esu novedis līdz darbojošam rezultātam tikai ar oscila palīdzību, faktiski man kautkas sāka strādā no lodētā tikai tad kad nopirku oscilu, pirmstam var teikt ka neko uzlodēt ejošu nevarēju (to atmega128 plati, kas tā arī negāja !!). 

vienīgais ko bez oscila var izdarīt ir nopirkt ejošu plati un priecāties kā tā strādā, ja tas ir mērķis nopirkt gatavu kitu un ielādēt savu kautkādu kodu tad oscilu, un arī programmeri nevaig, jo tiem pārsvarā visiem ir integrēti prgrammeri,debaggeri vai bootloderi.

----------


## Velko

Nez... man gan savulaik viss notikās ar pirmo piegājienu  ::   Programmeri taisīju pavisam vienkāršu. Man gan bija kautkad baigi sen taisīts LPT "mirkšķinātājs" ar 8 LEDiem, lai varētu apskatīties vai vispār kas no tā porta ārā nāk. Bet to varētu pārbaudīt arī ar parastu testeri.

Oscili esmu iepircis, bet tā arī nav bijusi īpaša vajadzība jamo izmantot, lai kādu shēmu iedarbinātu.

Nez kāpēc man liekas, ka tev, Epi, ir vai nu slikta karma uz elektroniku, vai arī nepietiekams roku rādiuss  ::

----------


## Delfins

Hmm... uz mājas kompja USBasp nesledzas klat... XP neatpazist devaisu, barojot ieksa draiveri windowsam kas naca lidzi uz CD ari nenjem preti. Stulbais win saka, ka taa neesot labaka versija par vinja uzstadito (Publisher: Microsux).

Kā tad uzlikt/noforcēt draiverus kas ir uz CD?

PS: joks tāds, ka darbā uz kompja viss OK.

----------


## Delfins

Te laikam neviena nav  ::

----------


## Texx

Izmanto opciju - Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixthe...tedriverxp.htm

----------


## Delfins

tur jau tas joks, ka nesanāk...
- automātiskais izgāzās
- Install from a list or specific location (Advanced) - izgazas
- "add hardware" + "have disk" ari nestrada...

 ::

----------


## Texx

hvz
Varbūt ports gļuko, instalē uz cita, draiveri neīstie. Esi pārliecināts, ka atradi tieši īsto mapi tai diskā? Noinstalē nost vispār to draiveri un, ja windows pēc tam kaut ko bļaustās, tad ignorē tos paziņojumus un liec savu izvēlēto daraiveri manuāli.

----------


## Delfins

Kā var ports gļukot? Jo man strādā gan Apple klaviatūra, gan karšu lasītājs...

Kā tad īsti ir ar to USBasp? USB vadi aiziet pa taisno atmega48 iekšā, tas nozīmē, ka virsū jau jābūt softs!?
manuālī nez kāpēc ir rakstīts, ka vajag firmwari updeitot.




> Esi pārliecināts, ka atradi tieši īsto mapi tai diskā?


 tik dumš es neesmu.

Re kur man ko rāda:


Self-programming jumperim jābūt enablētam? [izlasīju, ka to vajag, kad programmē ar citu devaisu]

----------


## jeecha

Pag, a tev tajaa atmegaa USBasp firmware ieprogrammeeta ir?

----------


## Delfins

Darbā it kā rādīja un uzlika pareizi. vismaz win rādīja USBasp iekārtu.
Bū jāgaida līdz pirmdienai.

Nu ir tā, ka uz veca noutbuka, kas mētājas mājā,s pieslēdzu un windows piedāvāja instalēt draiverus, BET!!!!  iekārtai jau bija nosaukums "USBasp", nevis Unknown device... 

Kas vainas manam kompim???  :: 
Lasīju netā, ka it kā esot dažiem mātesplašu ražotajiem problēmas ar USB portiem/kontrolieriem, ka uz D+/D- nepareizs spriegums.
It kā jāliek papildus zenner diodes uz 3.3V iekš USBasp shēmas. Paskatījos savējo - man tur nav tādu.

----------


## Delfins

Yes... strādā!

Ja kāds pērk `USBasp` no eBay, *pārliecinieties, vai uz plates ir Zener diodes (3.3...3.9V).*
Šodien nopirku, pielodēju pie USB ligzdas uz mazās plates un viss aizgāja. Windows uzreiz atpazina iekārtu un piedāvāja draiverus uzlikt, ko arī veiksmigi izdarīju.

----------

